

Ask HN: Pilot jobs in San Fran? - JHof

I realize this is a strange question for HN, however, the reasons behind it may elicit more help from the dev community than those my own industry. Plus, you guys are just plain smart and well connected.<p>I'm a pilot and flight instructor who has been learning to code. I want to move to the Bay Area to continue my education. Eventually, I'd like to find a junior developer position, or reach a level where I can offer my services as a freelancer. As I grow as a developer, I want to continue working in my current trade, which can offer a lot of down time - perfect fit for someone with a side project.<p>Any leads? I know all the airlines/big fleets. What you can help me with is individuals/companies/flight schools who need pilots, part-time included.
======
eduardordm
Maybe you are taking a similar path that I did, good luck. (I went further
getting ATP and working at an airline, which I regret a bit now I'm just
CPL/CFI/CFII, I teach at a local flight school just to keep my licenses)

/r/flying is pretty active. If you are CFII you shouldn't have a problem
getting a part-time classes, just find a school, I'm sure there are plenty
near SF.

I wrote this:

"How to build aviation software and why I quit flying to do it"

[http://eduardo.intermeta.com.br/posts/2013/2/10/making-
aviat...](http://eduardo.intermeta.com.br/posts/2013/2/10/making-aviation-
sofware)

~~~
JHof
I think your post is fascinating. I've always wondered how avionics software
compares non-certified tools/apps like Foreflight, especially Garmin. It all
just looks so outdated compared to what's possible.

------
hiddenfeatures
I'm certainly not an expert, but a quick question: Does it have to be SF ? If
you just want to learn coding, have you considered working at a company that
combines what you know (aviation, physics of flight) with what you want to
learn (software development)?

First think that comes to mind is Microsoft (Flight Simulator), but they are
probably strongly in the camp of "University degree required". Anyways, I hope
the general idea / different POV is of some help

~~~
JHof
No, it doesn't have to be SF. And of course I can learn on my own anywhere. I
just think it'd be really motivational to be where it's all 'happening' for a
while. Also, my industry (with some exceptions) seems late to adopt any new
school of thought in this space. Outside of my own projects/ideas, I'd rather
contribute where it counts.

------
staunch
<http://www.jetsuite.com/careers>

<http://www.surfair.com/career_pilot.html>

Your passengers would all be Silicon Valley investors/founders and you'd have
a PA system to pitch them with :-)

~~~
JHof
I've been following Surf Air since it was little more than an idea and a
Twitter account. Awesome to see a new idea like this to aviation.

------
Donito
Would you be interested in trading services? I can teach you how to code, in
exchange for flight instruction. I'm in SF.

